# comment ajuster la taille de l'ecran a mes pages web ?



## sebetdomi (17 Mai 2009)

bonjour,
voila lorsque je vais sur internet les pages web ne prennent pas tout l'espace de mon écran (je ne sais pas s'il faut le preciser mais c'est un 20 pouces)
il y a certains sites qui s'adaptent mieux que d'autres meme si l'on voit encore qu'il y a de la "marge" !!!
et je ne sais pas comment faire 
vous remerciant par avance,
d.s


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,
En haut à gauche du navigateur tu as 3 "boules" : une rouge, une jaune et une verte.
En cliquant sur la verte, ça réduit ou augmente la fenêtre.
Tu peux aussi agrandir ou diminuer manuellement en cliquant en bas à droite (sur les petites stries en diagonale) et en faisant "glisser" la fenêtre.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (17 Mai 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> En haut à gauche du navigateur tu as 3 "boules" : une rouge, une jaune et une verte.
> En cliquant sur la verte, ça réduit ou augmente la fenêtre.
> Tu peux aussi agrandir ou diminuer manuellement en cliquant en bas à droite (sur les petites stries en diagonale) et en faisant "glisser" la fenêtre.



... bon, un site n'est pas non plus fait pour venir s'adapter à la taille de ton écran, il y a bien quelques développeurs qui imposent le fullScreen (fenêtre du navigateur qui s'adapte à la taille de l'écran) mais en général ce n'est pas bien vu par les internautes.


----------



## sebetdomi (17 Mai 2009)

beaucoup!


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Mai 2009)

Ici on traite les problèmes matériels donc ta question est HS. Merci de faire attention la prochaine fois. Je déplace.


----------



## sebetdomi (18 Mai 2009)

oulala désolée, je ne savais pas, je suis nouvelle...
vous n'etes pas trop accueillants ici
a part quelques uns mais c'est bien dommage d'avoir cette image que les utilisateurs de Mac sont spéciaux et vraiment très a part...


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Mai 2009)

Je te fais mes plus plates excuses, alors "bienvenue sur MacG".
Tu auras peut-être remarqué qu'en tête de chaque forum on trouve une description du sujet de ce dernier (c'est d'ailleurs le cas dans le majorité des forums sur le Net). Il est alors de bon escient de poster dans le forum aproprié, d'une part pour éviter le HS et d'autre part pour avoir une réponse plus rapide.


----------



## sebetdomi (18 Mai 2009)

mais pour moi en fait, c'etait plutot par genre de materiel (portbale, imac..ect)
et non par "problème" 
je ferais plus attention la prochaine fois !


----------

